# Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun



## Marco74 (25. Juli 2009)

Moin

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Boot für das Spinnfischen und küstennahe Schleppen zuzulegen.
Einige haben das Terhi Nordic. Jedoch hab ich noch nichts über das Terhi Big Fun gelesen.
Falls es einer besitzt, wie schlepptauglich ist es? Die Sitzbank hinten könnte etwas beim keschern stören, deshalb die Frage.
Infos her ;-)

Grüße

Marco


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Hallo Marco,
das Boot habe ich selbst noch nicht gefahren. Ich würde es aber auch nicht zum angeln kaufen. Folgende Gedanken:
Der äußere Rumpf sieht ganz in Ordnung aus. Das Boot bietet aber einfach keinen Raum. von der Bootslänge werden ca. 1m verschenkt. Der Raum ab Steuerstand nach hinten taugt garnicht zum angeln, dort kannst du eigentlich nur sitzen. Vor dem Steuerstand ist eine minimal  Stehfläche. Alles ist eigentlich nur zum rumsitzen gebaut und sehr eng. Wenn du noch ein paar Sachen wie Gerätekoffer oder Fischkiste mit an Bord nehmen willst, stehst du da fast drin. Das Boot ist eigentlich ein kleines Spaßboot zum herumfagren und eventuell Wasserski oder Wakebord fahren.
Ein Gegenvorschlag: Schau dir mal das Crescent 499 an. Ein sehr schön durchdachtes und praktisches Angelboot. Es bietet Platz und Schutz zugleich. Es hat zwar auch eine hintere Quersitzbank, die aber wesentlich weniger Platz kostet. Es sind auch immer welche gebraucht zu bekommen.


----------



## Marco74 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Jipp, das Crescent 499 werde ich beobachten (neben dem Terhi Nordic).
Mal schaun, ob sich in den nächsten Monaten etwas ergibt.
Älter als 10 Jahre sollte es nicht sein und "eigentlich" wollte ich mit Motor und Trailer nicht mehr als 6 TEUR ausgeben.
Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Schau mal beim BAC rein. Nicht nur wg. meiner PN - auch wegen dem Nordic. Auch nicht ohne
Probleme, das Teil.


----------



## boot (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Boot für das Spinnfischen und küstennahe Schleppen zuzulegen.
> Einige haben das Terhi Nordic. Jedoch hab ich noch nichts über das Terhi Big Fun gelesen.
> ...


 

*Hallo Marco ich habe das            Terhi FUN*-405* ,und fische auch mit Rigger in der Ostsee mit dem Boot ,bei 2 Per...reicht der Platz,und beim keschern stört die hintere Sitzbank auch nicht finde ich.Meinen  Steuerstand habe ausgebaut weil man sonst zu wenig Platz hätte.lg|wavey:*
Steuerstand


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Bootsdiskussionen sind immer problematisch.
Bootsbesitzer sind eher bereit zuzugebem das ihre Frau nicht die schönste ist, als das ihr Boot nicht ganz in Ordnung ist.
Nichtbootsbesitzer träumen erstmal von einem Boot. Egal was, hauptsache es schwimmt. Da sieht man dann die dollsten Dinger auf dem Wasser schwimmen. Hauptsache man kann eine Angel über die Bordwand halten. 
Marco will sich ein Boot kaufen. Er hat sich noch nicht entschieden. Dann sollte man offen die Probleme ansprechen und die Chance nutzen, sich etwas ordentliches zu kaufen. Ich will mal kurz begründen, warum ich von der Terhi abrate und speziell zu der Crescent 499 rate:
Die Platzprobleme und den fehlenden Wetterschutz hatte ich bereits erwähnt. Die hintere Quersitzbank haben beide - der Platz ist aber unvergleichlich besser im Crescent. Das Crescent ist sehr schön ausgebaut und für Angler bedacht. Man kommt z.B. gut an die Bordwände dran um z.B. DR zu montieren. Die Innenschale hat eine rundlaufende Ablagerinne die sehr praktisch ist. Und und und...
*Und*: Die Crescent ist aus GFK und das Terhi aus ABS. Ich habe gerade im BAC Bord gelesen, was da offenbar an Problemen auftauchen kann. Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
So, und nun gehts wohl gleich los...
(P.S.: Ich will weder das eine noch das andere Boot verkaufen!)


----------



## boot (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

*Hallo  ich habe das Terhi FUN **und fische auch mit Rigger in der Ostsee.*


----------



## boot (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

So und noch 1 Bild


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*



Dolfin schrieb:


> *Und*: Die Crescent ist aus GFK und das Terhi aus ABS. Ich habe gerade im BAC Bord gelesen, was da offenbar an Problemen auftauchen kann. Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.


 
|bigeyes  Was gibt es denn mit dem Terhi für Probleme????

Ich habe mein Nordic jetzt seit 11 Jahren und habe keinerlei Probleme damit.;+

Aber Recht hast Du natürlich damit, das jeder Bootsbesitzer seine Vorlieben zu seinem Boot hat.

Beim Vergleich Big Fund zu Nordic würde ich gerade in Bezug auf das Angeln aber auch vom Big Fun abraten, da es wirklich nur als Spassboot gedacht ist und das Nordic eben speziell für Angler konzipiert wurde.

Das einzige, was mich an meinem Nordic stört ist eigentlich nur die Motorisierung (max. 30PS gem. CE-Zulassung). Es gab schon Situationen, da hätte ich gerne 40 oder 50Ps gehabt, denn mit 3 Anglern und Gepäck war an Gleitfahrt nicht mehr zu denken. Da reichen die 30 PS leider nicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,
lies es dich einfach nach beim BAC. Mir gehts dich nicht darum, irgendwelche Boote schlecht zu machen. Dort gibts nur Leute, die sagen nie wieder dieses Plastik. Und leider verwendet Terhi das wohl überall auf den kleinen Booten. Ich finde, das ist zumindest ein Aspekt über den man nachdenken sollte, wenn man kauft. Es gibt schließlich auch noch viele schöne Boote, die aus GFK oder Alu sind und diesen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> lies es dich einfach nach beim BAC.


 
Hast du mal einen Link für mich, gerne auch per PN, falls das hier öffentlich zu Problemem führt.

Ich bin  nur erstaunt, weil ein Kumpel von mir eins hat, das sogar 20 Jahre alt ist und keine Probleme mit dem Plastik hat. Und meins sieht noch fast aus, wie neu. Ich wasche aber auch nach jeder Nutzung und stelle das dann wieder in die Garage.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*

Hallo,
sehe kein Problem:
www.bootsanglerclub.de
Rubrik : Boot und Trailer, Thema: Boot aus EU Land einführen
Mußt den Kollegen mal befragen...

Nutzung ist ja auch so ne Sache. Es kommt doch drauf an, was man macht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Terhi Big Fun*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehe kein Problem:
> www.bootsanglerclub.de
> Rubrik : Boot und Trailer, Thema: Boot aus EU Land einführen
> ...


 

Vielen Dank, 

ich habe diese Risse nicht, und Vollgas fahren tue ich auch. 

Ob ich mich da mal anmelde muss mich mal sehen, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, wäre ja noch ein Forum, wo ich auf dem Laufendem bleiben muss.....


----------

